# 03 Spec V axle bearings and struts



## Slimbob (May 17, 2006)

I have an 03 Sentra SER Spec V with over 180K miles on it. Getting ready to replace the front axle bearings and struts. Figured to do them together since high miles on original equipment.

Wanting to know if I need any special tools or if you have any tricks. I have an Arbor press and spring compressor.

Any tips would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Slimbob (May 17, 2006)

Come on. No-one has done this and want to share any tips?


----------

